# Entitlements after finishing CE Scheme



## Infoneeded

Hi,  

I am currently doing a CE Scheme that will finish in mid October. I love the scheme but as I'm only 25 I won't be kept on for any longer than my year. I am currently looking for another job but nothing has come up as yet. I am also currently pregnant with the baby due in December. If I don't secure a new job before or after my CE scheme finishes will I be able to claim jobseekers allowance? Based on Prsi paid during my CE scheme? 

Before I got on the CE scheme I was not working for about a year and claiming one parent family. I am now living with my partner and not claiming the one parent family but just getting my payment from FAS for my scheme. My partner works and has earning of 28k before tax. We are not married. 

Anyone have any info then please share. 

Thanks


----------



## gipimann

Entitlement to Jobseeker's Benefit will depend on your total PRSI contributions and credits.   You can ask at the SW local office when you sign on if you have enough contributions to qualify.

You can apply for Jobseeker's Allowance, but it is means tested on your partner's income.

Your partner might be eligible for Family Income Supplement if he works more than 19 hrs per week - this might be more beneficial to you than means-tested Jobseeker's allowance.


----------



## Infoneeded

Thanks gipimann for the info. I know I have a few months till my scheme finishes so just thinking ahead. Would love to get a job before then but as I will be 7 months pregnant in October I can't see many employers falling over themselves to take me on.

I feel i am very employable and have a great child care network so I don't plan to be not working for too long after the birth, all going well. I was hoping that I would have enough Prsi from my community employment scheme to get me a few months jobseekers benefit till i get part time work at least. I will also look into the FIS, but I have heard that the waiting time is 3months if not longer for most applicants.


----------



## peter reid

*CE schames*



Infoneeded said:


> Thanks gipimann for the info. I know I have a few months till my scheme finishes so just thinking ahead. Would love to get a job before then but as I will be 7 months pregnant in October I can't see many employers falling over themselves to take me on.
> 
> I feel i am very employable and have a great child care network so I don't plan to be not working for too long after the birth, all going well. I was hoping that I would have enough Prsi from my community employment scheme to get me a few months jobseekers benefit till i get part time work at least. I will also look into the FIS, but I have heard that the waiting time is 3months if not longer for most applicants.


 
Hi, anyone out there able to help me, I'm on a CE schame and getting messed around by by supervisor, I've tried FAS and the HR dept of my sponsor but have hit a brick wall. Need help big time as its beging to affect my health
cheers peter


----------



## smyths

Do you mean you are a victim of bullying?  Are you in a union?  Some CE people are.  Get the union to take it up.  Keep a diary of the incidents which make you feel uncomfortable and report your supervisor.  If he/she is bullying you, they will do it to others.


----------



## Infoneeded

Not sure what your comments had to do with my thread Peter Reid, but hope you got sorted. Best to start your thread if you want better advise. 

In regards to my own CE scheme, just to update I applied for a second year in my scheme and was excepted which I am delighted about. I will be getting maternity leave when the baby is due and can go back on my scheme after that if I don't get suitable employment before hand. This really is the best outcome for me personally and I would recommend anyone who qualifies to apply for CE schemes as it has provided me with confidence to get back into the workplace and the training I have received has really made me more employable. I am currently not applying for jobs but when I have my baby and after my maternity leave I will be actively back looking for employment, with the added security that I will have CE scheme to go back to after my leave. 

Thanks for advise.


----------



## Inajam

*C e scheme*

My partner is after starting a ce scheme but I also have been offered a job, am I entitled to work or how do I go about finding out. We have 3 kids and child care is few and far between, would it be worth my while if I do work.


----------

